# Wollen Sie zu mir?



## Alan Evangelista

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe in einer Fernehserie den folgenden Satz gehört:

Wollen Sie zu mir?

Kontext: Mann A kommt zu seiner Hütte und begegnet einem Mann B, der auf Mann A wartete. Mann A sagt diesen Satz.

Was bedeutet das? "Do you want to me?" macht keinen Sinn.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## elroy

It means “Do you want to come/go to my place?” or “Do you want to come to me?”, depending on the context.  The infinitive (“kommen”/“gehen”) is omitted.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> It means “Do you want to come/go to my place?” ...


In dem Fall würde man eher sagen: "Wollen sie mit zu mir?"



elroy said:


> ... or “Do you want to come to me?”, depending on the context.  The infinitive (“kommen”/“gehen”) is omitted.


Das ist schon näher dran.  Aber eigentlich bedeutet "Wollen Sie zu mir?" hier so viel wie "Suchen Sie nach mir?" oder "Wollen Sie mich sprechen?" ("Bin ich Ihr Ziel?").   Man würde in dem Fall nie sagen "Wollen Sie zu mir kommen/gehen?"

Am Empfang einer Firma wird man üblicherweise gefragt: "Zu wem möchten Sie?", d.h. "Wen möchten Sie sprechen/besuchen?".


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Demiurg said:


> Aber eigentlich bedeutet "Wollen Sie zu mir?" hier so viel wie "Suchen Sie nach mir?" oder "Wollen Sie mich sprechen?" ("Bin ich Ihr Ziel?").



Beim erneuten Ansehen der Szene ist dies eindeutig die beabsichtigte Bedeutung.  Ich nehme keine Einladung wahr, in die Hütte zu gehen. Knifflig! 

Vielen Dank sie allen!


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> "Suchen Sie nach mir?" oder "Wollen Sie mich sprechen?" ("Bin ich Ihr Ziel?").



That is precisely what it means.



Alan Evangelista said:


> Knifflig!


Not really. It is a very common phrase with a well known meaning. Those are things you just have to know. There is no deeper logic behind it.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> Not really. It is a very common phrase with a well known meaning. Those are things you just have to know. There is no deeper logic behind it.



I meant it is tricky to guess the meaning of the expression by yourself, based on the meaning of the individual words. Once you understood it, it is indeed just a matter of memorizing it.


----------



## berndf

That is what I meant: It makes no sense trying to guess it. You just have to know it.

If you wanted to say what @elroy though then you would say _Wollen Sie *mit* zu mir?_ or _Wollen Sie zu mir *rein* (kommen)? _or something like that. Also the prosody would be different. It is difficult to describe but once you are familiar with both, they are quite easy to distinguish.


----------



## Perseas

Demiurg said:


> Das ist schon näher dran.  Aber eigentlich bedeutet "Wollen Sie zu mir?" hier so viel wie "Suchen Sie nach mir?" oder "Wollen Sie mich sprechen?" ("Bin ich Ihr Ziel?").   *Man würde in dem Fall nie sagen "Wollen Sie zu mir kommen/gehen*?"


Also wird beim "Wollen Sie zu mir" kein Infinitiv gemeint? Ich weiß, was dieser Ausdruck heißt, aber ich dachte, dass ein Infinitiv den Fragesatz ergänzen könnte.

PS. Vielleicht bereitet das "zu" jemandem Schwierigkeiten. In Griechisch würde man sagen: "Wollen Sie mich?"


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> ich dachte, dass ein Infinitiv den Fragesatz ergänzen könnte.


Nein. Der Satz ist vollständig. Es ist kein Hauptverb notwendig und auch keines impliziert. Es ist ein wenig merkwürdig, _müssen_ als Vollverb und nicht als Modalverb zu verwenden. Aber es gibt im der Tat Situationen, wo das möglich ist. Die ist eine davon.


----------



## Perseas

Danke sehr.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> Nein. Der Satz ist vollständig. Es ist kein Hauptverb notwendig und auch keines impliziert.



Hmm... Ich dachte, "sprechen" war da impliziert (Wollen Sie zu mir? = Wollen Sie sprechen zu mir? ) .

edit: Ich meinte: Wollen Sie zu mir sprechen?


----------



## Demiurg

Alan Evangelista said:


> Hmm... Ich dachte, "sprechen" war da impliziert (Wollen Sie zu mir? = Wollen Sie sprechen zu mir? ) .


Nein, das war nur ein Beispiel.  Es muss auch heißen "Wollen Sie mich sprechen?" oder "Wollen Sie mit mir sprechen?" (nicht "zu mir").


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Nein. Der Satz ist vollständig. Es ist kein Hauptverb notwendig und auch keines impliziert. Es ist ein wenig merkwürdig, _müssen_ als Vollverb und nicht als Modalverb zu verwenden. Aber es gibt im der Tat Situationen, wo das möglich ist. Die ist eine davon.


Hier ging es aber um das Modalverb _wollen _und da würde ich dir Recht geben, dass es im genannten Beispiel (_Wollen Sie zu mir?_) selbst wie ein Vollverb benutzt wird.
Wie ist das aber mit den Modalverben _müssen_ und _dürfen_, etwa bei folgender Frage:

_Herr Lehrer, ich muss mal, darf ich auf die Toilette?_​
Ich denke, bei _müssen _bleibt hier im ersten Halbsatz ein tabuisiertes Verb bewusst unausgesprochen. Die Art der Defäkation (flüssig oder feststofflich ) kann dabei auch offen bleiben, zumal sie bei diesem dringenden Bedürfnis, den Klassenraum zu verlassen, ja auch nichts zur Sache tut. Evtl. könnte man aber _austreten_ in Bedeutung II 3 mitdenken.

Im zweiten Halbsatz ist das Bewegungsverb aufgrund der Richtungsangabe entbehrlich, wird aber durchaus mitgedacht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich wollte noch zufügen: "Wollen Sie zu mir?" ist eine feste Wendung.
Ich möchte eine Situation beschreiben.

Eine Person sucht nach jemandem und läuft unsicher mehrmals an mir vorbei, oder sie kommt unsicher auf mich zu, offensichtlich nach jemandem suchend.
Dann kann ich fragen: "Wollen Sie zu mir?" als eine Art Begrüßung/Kontaktaufnahme.
Normalerweise mit "Guten Tag! Wollen Sie zu mir?"


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Hier ging es aber um das Modalverb _wollen _


Ja, natürlich, sorry.


----------



## Gernot Back

Bei der Beantwortung der Frage, ob sich das Modalverb hier wie ein Vollverb verhält, könnte in süddeutschen Dialekten auch interessant sein, wie es das Perfekt bildet; ob mit Partizip 2 oder Ersatzinfinitiv.

Im Standarddeutschen würde ich bei Fehlen des Vollverbs im Infinitiv ja immer nur das Partizip 2 wählen:

_Ich habe zu dir gewollt, aber du warst nicht da._
_Ich habe gemusst, aber nicht auf die Toilette gedurft._
Aber wie ist das in süddeutschen/bairischen/scheizerdeutschen Dialekten? Würde man da für beide Sätze einen Ersatzinfinitiv benutzen oder überhaupt bzw. nur im Falle der Verwendung als Vollverb nicht doch auch beim Partizip bleiben?

_Ich habe zu dir_ [ _gewollt_ | _wollen_ ]_, aber du warst nicht da._
_Ich habe_ [ _gemusst_ | _müssen_ | _müssen müssen_ ] _, aber nicht auf die Toilette_ [ _gedurft_ | _dürfen _]_._
???


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Aber wie ist das in süddeutschen/bairischen/scheizerdeutschen Dialekten? Würde man da für beide Sätze einen Ersatzinfinitiv benutzen oder überhaupt bzw. nur im Falle der Verwendung als Vollverb nicht doch auch beim Partizip bleiben?
> _1) Ich habe zu dir_ [ _gewollt_ | _wollen_ ]_, aber du warst nicht da.
> 2) Ich habe_ [ _gemusst_ | _müssen_ | _müssen müssen_ ] _, aber nicht auf die Toilette_ [ _gedurft_ | _dürfen _]_._


Ich persönlich würde weder das eine, noch das andere sagen, sondern

_1) Ich wollte zu dir, aber ..... . _*oder*_ Ich hab' zu dir_ _kommen/gehen_ _wollen, aber du warst nicht da.
2) Ich musste mal, aber durfte nicht. _*oder*_ Ich hab' aufs Klo* (gehen) müssen, aber nicht (gehen)  dürfen. _(*mit _"aufs Klo/ auf die Toilette" _kann _"gehen" _wegfallen, sonst nicht.)



berndf said:


> Der Satz ist vollständig. Es ist kein Hauptverb notwendig und auch keines impliziert.


Dieser Meinung bin ich absolut nicht! mMn ist das  Bewegungsverb impliziert.



Perseas said:


> ich dachte, dass ein Infinitiv den Fragesatz ergänzen könnte.






Demiurg said:


> Man würde in dem Fall nie sagen "Wollen Sie zu mir kommen/gehen?"



Weil das bedeuten würde "Wollen Sie zu mir nach Hause kommen/gehen?" - das ist hier aber nicht /nicht unbedingt der Fall.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Dieser Meinung bin ich absolut nicht! mMn ist das Bewegungsverb impliziert.


_Zu jemandem wollen_ ist bereits ein vollständiges Verb, das eine Bewegung bedeutet. Da fehlt kein weiteres Verb.


----------



## elroy

JCKs Analyse finde ich überzeugender.


----------



## berndf

Was meinst du? Er hat mir bisher nur widersprochen, ohne eine alternative Analyse zu liefern.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Zu jemandem wollen_ ist bereits ein vollständiges Verb, das eine Bewegung bedeutet. Da fehlt kein weiteres Verb.



Ich neige dazu, hier zuzustimmen.
Im Duden ist die Wendung nicht erwähnt, wohl aber im Deutschen Wörterbuch von Grimm:

http://woerterbuchnetz.de/cgi-bin/WBNetz/wbgui_py?sigle=DWB&mode=Vernetzung&lemid=GW26466#XGW26466


> [...]
> d) *mit Adverbial der Richtung: *
> neuhochdeutsch;. ins Haus wollen [...]; aus dem Lande wollen [...] Wilhelm wollte ... nach Hause
> [...] wollt ihr mit uns? [...]; ich will zu meiner lieben Mutter zurück [...]
> Ha! Ha! Zu euch wollt ich nun eben wieder.
> Lessing 3, 68 L.-M. (Nathan v. 634);
> Die Regimenter wollen nicht nach Flandern.
> Schiller 12, 214 G. (Wallensteins Tod 1, 3).
> 
> 
> [...]


(Ich habe hier die Rechtschreibung aktualisiert. Grimms Wörterbuch verwendet seine eigene Rechtschreibung.)
In diese Reihe gehört auch "zu mir", das hier als Adverbialgruppe gebraucht wird (wenn ich es richtig verstehe.)

Grimm beschreibt sehr ähnliche Konstruktionen, bei denen es elliptisch ist (also Auslassungen enthält.) Das führt aber hier zu weit.

Ich denke, es hängt vom Kontext ab, ob es elliptisch ist. Das ist dann leicht zu erkennen.

A: Ich will zu dir kommen.
B: Wann willst du zu mir? (kommen)

Um auf Alans #1) zurückzukommen:

Es fehlt Kontext, um "wollen Sie zu mir?" genau zu bestimmen.

Die verschiedenen Bedeutungen sind ja schon benannt worten.

Ich sehe zwei Gruppen:
Wollen Sie mit zu mir (z.B. nach Hause)?
Wollen Sie her zu mir? (Suchen sie mich? Bin ich der, den Sie treffen wollen?)

---
Die Wendung selbst ist alt und recht häufig.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> ohne eine alternative Analyse zu liefern.


Vielleicht keine "Analyse" geliefert, aber anhand von Gernots Beispielen (mMn) gezeigt, dass der Infinitiv implizit vorhanden ist.

Siehe auch


> *Modalverben *
> *Verwendung als Vollverb:*
> Wenn Modalverben wie Vollverben verwendet werden, *handelt es sich meist um einen Satz, bei dem der Infinitiv weggefallen ist.*
> _Sie dürfen am Sonntag nicht ins Schwimmbad (gehen). _




Hier Beispiele für "wollen" als *echtes* Vollverb:                                                                          



_Dein Vater will, dass du deine Mutter wieder einmal besuchst.__Wir wollen hier keine Schmarotzer. __Ich will ein Bier!_


----------



## elroy

Für _wollen_ kenne ich nur drei syntaktische Möglichkeiten:

1.) _wollen_ als Vollverb mit direktem Objekt: _Ich will einen Apfel._
2.) _wollen_ als Modalverb mit explizitem Infinitiv: _Ich will ins Kino gehen._
3.) _wollen_ als Modalverb mit implizitem Infinitiv: _Ich will ins Kino._ (Impliziter Infinitiv: _gehen_ oder ein sonstiges Bewegungsverb)

Das _wollen_ als Vollverb ohne direktes Objekt auftreten kann, wäre mir völlig neu. Dementsprechend würde ich unseren Satz hier unter 3. einstufen. Ansonsten wüsste ich näheres zur alternativen Analyse. Warum soll es hier anders analysiert werden? Ist das eine Ausnahme? Gibt es andere Fälle? usw.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht keine "Analyse" geliefert, aber anhand von Gernots Beispielen (mMn) gezeigt, dass der Infinitiv implizit vorhanden ist.


Ja, aber hier ist kein Bewegungsverb impliziert. Das Wollen bezieht sich auf den *Zustand*, den herbeizuführen gewollt wird. Die Art und Weise, wie dieser Zustand herbeigeführt wird, ist bewusst nicht topikalisiert. Demiurg hat das m.E. richtig beschrieben:


Demiurg said:


> Aber eigentlich bedeutet "Wollen Sie zu mir?" hier so viel wie "Suchen Sie nach mir?" oder "Wollen Sie mich sprechen?" ("Bin ich Ihr Ziel?").


Und auch, dass dies zu unterscheiden ist von einer Aussage über die Art der Herbeizuführung des Zustandes eine Aussage treffen wollte:


Demiurg said:


> Man würde in dem Fall nie sagen "Wollen Sie zu mir kommen/gehen?"


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> 3.) _wollen_ als Modalverb mit implizitem Infinitiv: _Ich will ins Kino._ (Impliziter Infinitiv: _gehen_ oder ein sonstiges Bewegungsverb)


Wenn Du damit einverstanden bist, dass das Bewegungsverb rein hypothetisch sein kann, also nicht wirklich zu existieren braucht, stimme ich zu.

Damit meine ich ein Bewegungsverb, dass die Art der Bewegung völlig offenlässt.

Willst du zu mir (kommen/mitkommen/fahren/fliegen/etc.) = Bewegung zu mir oder mit mir, je nach Kontext, ohne die Art der Bewegung zu nennen und ohne auf _übertragene Bedeutung_ zu verzichten. (_Bin ich der, mit dem du sprechen willst_?)

Ohne dieses nicht existierende hypothetische Verb würde kein impliziter Infinitiv vorhanden sein. Aus Symmetriegründen könnte man ihn annehmen.

Das gilt genau dann, wenn der Kontext die Art der Bewegung nicht klar macht, dann wäre es problemlos implizit einsetzbar oder explizit zu ergänzen.

Wenn man (wie ich) ein nicht existierendes Verb nicht in Betracht zieht, liegt kein impliziter Infinitiv vor, denn ein konkretes Verb mit Infinitiv ist im allgemeinen Fall nicht vorhanden.

Bei #1. könnte es "kommen" sein, aber es ersetzt dann "wollen": "Kommen Sie zu mir?"
"Wollen Sie zu mir kommen?" funktioniert in der Situation von #1 nicht gut, Gründe haben andere schon erklärt, vor Allem scheint die Bedeutung nicht zu stimmen.

---
PS: Ich stimme Bernd und Demiurg zu.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Für _wollen_ kenne ich nur drei syntaktische Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1.) _wollen_ als Vollverb mit direktem Objekt: _Ich will einen Apfel._
> 2.) _wollen_ als Modalverb mit explizitem Infinitiv: _Ich will ins Kino gehen._
> 3.) _wollen_ als Modalverb mit implizitem Infinitiv: _Ich will ins Kino._ (Impliziter Infinitiv: _gehen_ oder ein sonstiges Bewegungsverb)


Das macht es ja so merkwürdig, warum einige von uns meinen, die Analyse als Vollverb sei notwendig. Die Präposition _zu_ suggeriert tatsächlich, das Fehlen eines Bewegungsverbes, während (_warum_, habe ich in meinem letzten Beitrag beschrieben) jede Ergänzung durch ein bestimmtes Bewegungsverb semantisch falsch wäre, weil es die Aussage inhaltlich verändern würde.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Die Präposition _zu_ suggeriert tatsächlich, das Fehlen eines Bewegungsverbes, während (_warum_, habe ich in meinem letzten Beitrag beschrieben) _jede Ergänzung durch ei_n* bestimmtes *Bewegungsverb semantisch falsch wäre, weil es *die Aussage inhaltlich verändern ...*


(Hervorhebung von mir.)

Ich stimme hier völlig zu.

Es existiert _*kein*_ "genügend" unbestimmtes Bewegungsverb, das die Bedingung erfüllt, die Aussage nicht inhaltlich zu verändern.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> hier ist kein* Bewegungsverb impliziert.*



Wollen Sie* zu* mir? - "zu" impliziert einen _Direktiv_. Was sonst?

Edit: überschnitten mit #26 #27


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es existiert _*kein*_ "genügend" unbestimmtes Bewegungsverb, das die Bedingung erfüllt, die Aussage nicht inhaltlich zu verändern.


Das Problem kommt mMn.  daher, dass "zu mir" 2 Bedeutungen hat:
1) zu mir nach Hause
2) zu meiner Person

und dass "zu mir/dir/ihm gehen" als "zu mir/dir/ihm nach Hause gehen" verstanden wird.

► Wollen Sie zu mir? = Kommen/ Sind Sie hierher gekommen, um mit mir zu sprechen?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es existiert _*kein*_ "genügend" unbestimmtes Bewegungsverb, das die Bedingung erfüllt, die Aussage nicht inhaltlich zu verändern.


Und selbst wenn es das gäbe, so würde doch die bloße Topikalisierung der Bewegung bereits ...


berndf said:


> die Aussage inhaltlich verändern


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> 3.) _wollen_ als Modalverb mit implizitem Infinitiv: _Ich will ins Kino._


 *Muss* es sich hier beim impliziten Infinitiv immer um ein Bewegungsverb handeln? 

Gibt es überhaupt ein Verb, egal welches, das man ergänzen kann, ohne den semantischen Inhalt zu verzerren?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> *Muss* es sich hier beim impliziten Infinitiv immer um ein Bewegungsverb handeln?
> 
> Gibt es überhaupt ein Verb, egal welches, das man ergänzen kann, ohne den semantischen Inhalt zu verzerren?



"Ich will ins Kino". hat den gleichen semantischen Inhalt wie: Ich will ins Kino gehen. - wenn der Kontext stimmt.
"Gehen" hat fast völlig die Bedeutung von "gehen" verloren. Es ist nur noch eine grammatische Ergänzung.  Der Satz bedeutet (normalerweise) _Ich will einen Film im Kino sehen._
"Ich will ins Kino" kann zwar das Haus bedeuten, ohne Kontext wäre das aber unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Perseas

Ein Gedanke, der mir in den Sinn gekommen ist:
Bei "Zu wem wollen Sie?" fragt man nach Personen. Die entsprechende Frage zu Dingen wäre "Was wollen Sie?" (in dem Sinne von "was suchen Sie?), oder? Ich nehme an, in beiden Fällen hat "wollen" dieselbe Funktion, aber das Ziel wird jeweils anders ausgedrückt.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Ich persönlich würde weder das eine, noch das andere sagen, sondern


Im Sch*w*eizerdeutschen gibt es aber kein Präteritum und ich glaube, im Bairischen ist das ähnlich! Du bist einfach nicht *süd*deutsch genug!


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Du bist einfach nicht *süd*deutsch genug!





JClaudeK said:


> _1) Ich wollte zu dir, aber ..... . _*oder*_ Ich hab' zu dir_ _kommen/gehen_ _wollen, aber du warst nicht da.
> 2) Ich musste mal, aber durfte nicht. _*oder*_ Ich hab' aufs Klo* (gehen) müssen, aber nicht (gehen)  dürfen. _(*mit _"aufs Klo/ auf die Toilette" _kann _"gehen" _wegfallen, sonst nicht.)


Die Sätze mit Präteritum würde ich im Gespräch mit "Nordlichtern" verwenden. 
Die anderen (spontan) in süddeutscher Umgebung.

Im Schwarzwald würde sich's so anhören:
_Ich hab' zu dir_ _komme/gehe_ _welle, aber du warsch nit do.
Ich hab' aufs Klo (gehe) müsse, aber nit (gehe)  dürfe. 
_


----------



## berndf

Ich befürchte, das lenkt ein wenig vom Thema ab. In dem Beispielsatz ist in der Tat ein Bewegungsverb impliziert. Es geht hier aber um Einen speziellen Kontext. Wenn der Ausdruck alleine steht, kann man davon ausgehen, diese spezielle Bedeutung gemeint ist. Als Teil eines komplexeren Satzes, kann verschiedenes gemeint sein.

Nahe Umschreibungen der Frage _Wollen Sie zu mir?_ wären _Wollen Sie mich sehen?_ oder _Wollen Sie mich sprechen?_ aber nicht _Wollen Sie zu mir kommen?_


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Nahe Umschreibungen der Frage _Wollen Sie zu mir?_ wären _Wollen Sie mich sehen?_ oder _Wollen Sie mich sprechen?_ aber nicht _Wollen Sie zu mir kommen?_


Wie schon gesagt:


JClaudeK said:


> ► Wollen Sie zu mir? = Kommen/ Sind Sie hierher gekommen, um mit mir zu sprechen?


----------



## berndf

Eine Implikation _kommen_ kann ich nicht sehen. Die Aussage wäre genauso gültig, wenn er schon seit ihrer letzten Begegnung dort war und auf den Sprecher, der diese Frage stellt gewartet hat.


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Wollen Sie* zu* mir? - "zu" impliziert einen _Direktiv_. Was sonst?


Du hast recht. Wenn es ein Infinitiv gäbe, würde wohl kein "zu" gebraucht werden ("Wollen Sie mich sprechen?"). Jetzt, wo das Infinitiv fehlt, ist das "zu" notwending, um die Richtung zu zeigen. Sonst hätte "Wollen Sie mich" eine andere Bedeutung.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Eine Implikation _kommen_ kann ich nicht sehen.  Die Aussage wäre genauso gültig, wenn er (A) schon seit ihrer letzten Begegnung dort war und auf den Sprecher (B), der diese Frage stellt, gewartet hat.*



Das bedeutet doch, dass B *zu* A *kommt*, und A* fragt "Wollen Sie zu mir?" - B könnte ja auch auch zu einem anderen (gehen) wollen.
Ich verstehe Deinen Einwand überhaupt nicht.
*Nicht B. stellt die Frage, sondern A, der gewartet hat!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das bedeutet doch, dass B *zu* A *kommt*, und A* fragt "Wollen Sie zu mir?"


Oder dass A zu einem Ort kommt, wo B auf ihn wartet. Bei diesem Szenario ist die Frage ebenso gebräuchlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Oder dass A zu einem Ort *kommt*


Egal wer, aber irgendjemand *kommt/ will* *zu* jemandem.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Es ist kein Hauptverb notwendig und auch keines impliziert.


Sorry, ich kann das absolut nicht verstehen.  Auch wenn der Satz 'wollen Sie zu mir?' semantisch einem 'wollen Sie mich sehen/sprechen' entspricht, so ist für mich ursprünglich ein Bewegungsverb (und sei es auch unbewusst) doch impliziert. Auch ich kenne nur die drei Möglichkeiten gemäß Elroys #23. Die Bedeutungen 'mich sehen/mich sprechen' verstehe ich nur als semantische Ausdehnungen vom ursprünglichen 'kommen', und sie machen hier aus dem Verb 'wollen' kein Vollverb.



elroy said:


> JCKs Analyse finde ich überzeugender.


Ich wohl auch - auch nach Lektüre des gesamten Threads.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> so ist für mich ursprünglich ein Bewegungsverb (und sei es auch unbewusst) doch impliziert


Etymologisch sicher. Aber darum geht es in dem Argument nicht. Es geht um die Semantik in der modernen Sprache.


----------



## bearded

Oh, ich dachte, Etymologie würde auch in diesem Fall der Semantik als 'Gehilfe' beistehen.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Oh, ich dachte, Etymologie würde auch in diesem Fall der Semantik als 'Gehilfe' beistehen.


Die Art und Weise, wie die Redewendung gebraucht wird, hat sich m.E. zu weit von der wörtlichen Bedeutung entfernt, als dass dies noch richtig wäre. Für mich ein typischer Fall von "etymological fallacy".


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Für mich ein typischer Fall von "etymological fallacy".





> An etymological fallacy becomes possible when a word has changed its meaning over time.


Wo soll in diesem Ausdruck ein *Bedeutungswandel *vorliegen?

Wie schon festgehalten:


JClaudeK said:


> Egal wer, aber irgendjemand *kommt/ will* *zu* jemandem.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wo soll in diesem Ausdruck ein *Bedeutungswandel *vorliegen?


Das wurde nu wirklich genug beschrieben.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das wurde nu wirklich genug beschrieben.


"_beschrieben_"? - Auf jeden Fall nicht sehr überzeugend für die meisten von uns.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "_beschrieben_"? - Auf jeden Fall nicht sehr überzeugend für die meisten von uns.


So gründlich, wie einer der beiden "die meisten" außer Dir in #2 die Aussage missverstanden hat, sehe ich das als Bestätigung und Illustration meines Punktes an.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> So gründlich, wie einer der beiden "die meisten" außer Dir in #2 die Aussage missverstanden hat, sehe ich das als Bestätigung und Illustration meines Punktes an.


 I'm not a native speaker and was simply not aware of this meaning (at all), so I wouldn't read too much into the fact that I didn't identify the right meaning.


berndf said:


> Die Art und Weise, wie die Redewendung gebraucht wird, hat sich m.E. zu weit von der wörtlichen Bedeutung entfernt, als dass dies noch richtig wäre. Für mich ein typischer Fall von "etymological fallacy".


 I see absolutely no etymological fallacy in saying that despite the semantics, "wollen" is not a full verb here.  On the contrary, I continue to reject the "full verb" analysis.  Just because the sentence has acquired a very different meaning over the years doesn't change its syntax.  Syntactically, there is an elided infinitive.  The fact that we can't insert an infinitive without changing the meaning does not make "wollen" a full verb.  That's what I call a "red herring."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I'm not a native speaker and was simply not aware of this meaning (at all), so I wouldn't read too much into the fact that I didn't identify the right meaning.


Please don't feel attacked.
My point was that the way it is used is so different from its literary meaning that the misunderstanding is all but inevitable.


elroy said:


> Syntactically, there is an elided infinitive. The fact that we can't insert an infinitive without changing the meaning does not make "wollen" a full verb.  That's what I call a "red herring."


That is a question of definition and not of fact. And definitions can only be more or less useful and not true or false. I am arguing that analysing _zu jemanden wollen_ as a phrasal verb in its own right is certainly not the only way you can do it but it has the advantage that it corresponds better to the way it is actually used and trying to figure out what the elided main verb might be:* That* is the red herring we have been chasing here for far too long because it adds nothing to understanding the meaning of the expression.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Please don't feel attacked.


 Oh, I didn't feel attacked at all, no worries. 


berndf said:


> trying to figure out what the elided main verb might be


 I'm content not knowing what the specific elided infinitive is.  For the purposes of _syntactic_ analysis, it's enough for me to know/recognize that there _is_ an elided infinitive, and that is enough for me to subscribe to the "modal verb" analysis. 

This is not incompatible with teaching someone, for example, that "zu jemandem wollen" has a special idiomatic meaning that is not derivable by analogy.  As a matter of fact, I think claiming that "wollen" is a full verb here would be more confusing than helpful.

For me, as a non-native speaker having just learned this meaning, it at least _feels_ far more similar to "Wollen Sie ins Kino?" than to "Wollen Sie einen Apfel?".


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> For me, as a non-native speaker having just learned this meaning, it at least _feels_ far more similar to "Wollen Sie ins Kino?" than to "Wollen Sie einen Apfel?".


Man kann "wollen" in "Wollen Sie einen Apfel?" als Vollwerb oder als Modalverb mit implizitem Infinitiv interpretieren: "Wollen Sie einen Apfel (haben)?".   Insofern sehe ich nicht viel Unterschied zu "Wollen sie zu mir?".  Wie Bernd tendiere ich im letzteren Fall sogar eher zur Interpretation "Vollverb".


----------



## elroy

Dann war das ein ungünstiges Beispiel. 

_Wollen Sie, dass es regnet?_

Hier kann man nicht einen Infinitiv ergänzen und dadurch das Vollverb „wollen“ in ein Modalverb verwandeln.


----------



## Syzygy

Hier die entsprechenden Duden-Einträge zu _wollen_, _können_, _dürfen _und _müssen_, die noch nicht verlinkt wurden. Ich tendiere eigentlich auch eher dazu, es als Vollverb anzusehen, das man u. a. mit Richtungsangaben wie "_zu ..._" "_nach ..._", "_in ..._" ergänzen kann. Für mich sind es dann eher die Letzteren, die die konkrete Bewegung implizieren, aber da scheint es keinen Konsens zu geben.


----------



## Perseas

Syzygy said:


> Hier die entsprechenden Duden-Einträge zu _wollen_, _können_, _dürfen _und _müssen_, die noch nicht verlinkt wurden.


Das ist sehr hilfreich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Syzygy said:


> Ich tendiere eigentlich auch eher dazu, es als Vollverb anzusehen, das man u. a. mit Richtungsangaben wie "_zu ..._" "_nach ..._", "_in ..._" ergänzen kann.


Genau das steht schon in meiner #22.





> *Modalverben *
> *Verwendung als Vollverb:*
> Wenn Modalverben wie Vollverben verwendet werden, *handelt es sich meist um einen Satz, bei dem der Infinitiv weggefallen ist.*
> _Sie dürfen am Sonntag nicht *ins* Schwimmbad* (gehen). _


*oder: _Ich darf am Sonntag nicht *zu *meiner Freundin (gehen). _

Dass "wollen" im OP-Satz ein Vollverb ist, wurde m.E. von niemandem angezweifelt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Genau das steht schon in meiner #22. *oder: _Ich darf am Sonntag nicht *zu *meiner Freundin (gehen). _


Das ist hier aber nicht die Frage. Es geht nicht darum, ob wollen hier "wie [ein] Vollverb[] verwendet" wird, sondern ob es eine ist. Es geht ja gerade darum, das es hier kein implizites Hauptverb gibt.


----------

